# Mabel is visiting my town + throwback gothic mirror



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

If anyone would like to visit Mabel and buy some clothes PM me and I'll send a dodo code! I don't need anything in return but if anyone has any spare oranges/pears/cherries I'd love one of them!

Currently she is selling:

Colourful striped sweater
Denim jacket
Cuffed pants
Cut-pleather skirt
Loose fall dress
Headkerchief
Sporty shades
Tube socks
Shower sandals


My nooks also has a fairy-tale umbrella, tambourine and throwback gothic mirror. You're welcome to visit there too, but please don't take any flowers or things on the ground. I am still trying to get my island in order 

EDIT: *Only doing one person at a time from here on out. Check page 4 for my list of who's going next and the status. Sorry for the trouble. Be prepared for 15+ min wait.*


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 26, 2020)

Can i pop over


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

Ireuna said:


> Can i pop over



Sure, I will PM you a code once everyone else on the island has left! Trying not to make it a loading-fest


----------



## niko2 (Mar 26, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Can I come?



Yep, I'll PM you a code when the ones currently on my island have gone!


----------



## Rosebaygal (Mar 26, 2020)

Can i come over please?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello! May I come please? Thank you!


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

I've sent the next 3 PM's, everyone will get a chance to visit


----------



## maplecheek (Mar 26, 2020)

Looking for the gothic mirror. May I visit?   I will bring a few pears!


----------



## Seble (Mar 26, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 26, 2020)

Send me a PM when you have space, please!


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

Sending codes to niko2, rosebaygal and ravulin!


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 26, 2020)

hi! are you still available for visitors?


----------



## karleraven (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd love to come, and i actually have 2 full grown cherry trees im trying to get rid of in my pocket...if you bff me for like 2seconds i can throw them down and you can dig back them back up and place them anywhere you'd like


----------



## ajxajxajx (Mar 26, 2020)

Would really love a chance to visit and purchase! Will drop fruits


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

ems said:


> hi! are you still available for visitors?



Yes I am! Just going down the list of posts here and sending codes 3 at a time to avoid too much loading time. Everyone who has posted here will get to come, don't worry! Just make you're on to see my PM. 2 of the last people have yet to come but if they don't arrive I will move to the next 3 people


----------



## Lavulin98 (Mar 26, 2020)

thank you for having me!


----------



## karleraven (Mar 26, 2020)

alternatively, i could also just bring some cherries...just pm and let me know what you want to do! ^_^


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

Sent codes to maplecheek, seble and hikari! And thanks to all who have visited so far! I will PM you when the time comes karleraven 

17:10 edit: Codes sent to ems, karleraven and ajxa!


----------



## maplecheek (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for the visit!  Love the mirror.  Hope you enjoy the pears ^^


----------



## selbishikh (Mar 26, 2020)

I would love to swing by if you're still open for visitors! Just PM me <3


----------



## kayleee (Mar 26, 2020)

I neeeeed the gothic mirror, if you aren’t having people over anymore could I possibly buy from you?


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

Sorry for ending session early whoever was on my island, somebody began taking my hybrid flowers when I specifically asked not to in my first post! Quite annoyed at this but I suppose they will grow back. Sending you guys' PMs


----------



## kayleee (Mar 26, 2020)

Jhin said:


> Sorry for ending session early whoever was on my island, somebody began taking my hybrid flowers when I specifically asked not to in my first post! Quite annoyed at this but I suppose they will grow back. Sending you guys' PMs



Ew that is really annoying, I’m sorry about that. Especially when you’re doing people a favor by letting them visit. I’m glad they made flowers grow back in this game though, that was my least favorite part of new leaf lol


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Ew that is really annoying, I’m sorry about that. Especially when you’re doing people a favor by letting them visit. I’m glad they made flowers grow back in this game though, that was my least favorite part of new leaf lol



Yes, for sure. Although I will have to deal with an ugly porch for a few days lol  

I think I've sent everybody who's posted and messaged me so far a code, but from this point on I'll take no more because I have a delivery due at 6pm! After that I will reopen again but just a notice for those who have only just seen this post.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for having me over!
edit: not sure if it crashed for me only. I got everything I bought anyway because it saved before.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to stop over if you're still available!


----------



## Mac DeMarco (Mar 26, 2020)

I have some oranges/pears/cherries to bring! I'd like to come over for the mirror, if that's possible!


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

Please stop taking my flowers and ground items guys. I'm only doing one person at a time now and following them to make sure from now on. Sorry everyone else but come on, it's in the opening post guys. PM'ing someone in my dms first then alicia, and then so forth.


----------



## CyberAli3n (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for the invitation <3 
Really cute island
Of you ever need cherries let me know


----------



## Kenners (Mar 26, 2020)

If you’re still allowing people to visit I’d love to stop by! Thanks!


----------



## intestines (Mar 26, 2020)

Id love to visit


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2020)

Could I come on over if that's still open?


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

Visits are still allowed, I'm just doing them a lot more slowly since it's just one person at a time now. If the person I just dm'd doesn't respond in 5 or so minutes I'll move down the list. I'm really sorry everyone about this 

Currently I'm doing this order - 
peppers - done
alicia -done
mac demarco - pm'd, no response yet
intestines - done
encrown - pm'd
kenners
greatusername
spiritslive99


----------



## Alicia (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks again!


----------



## artisansystem (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey there, I would love to stop by as well! Take your time getting to me, and thank you for doing this!


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

I'll add you to the list! Also I'm going to stop doing visits now after this post, sorry. Closing thread and will get to everyone who posted or dm'd!


----------

